# Possible Canadian supplier of shielding paint



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

IIRC, there was a recent thread about someone looking for shielding paint. It is expensive to get from StewMac and there were suggestions about trying magnetic paint from Home Depot...and subsequent concerns that it might interfere with the pickups.

I was talking to a local luthier today who showed me the shielding paint he is using. He said that a salesman was in and dropped off a small container and they later bought a larger container for their business.

The small container looked to be about 1 1/2 to 2 ounces (at a guess).
The company is *ccprotech* and they are in Oakville, Ontario
http://ccprotech.com/commercial/solutions/anti-static.html

This might be something to look into, especially if they will sell small amounts at a reasonable price.

I am copying and pasting this to the NextGen thread about suggestions for products to carry.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

A lot of schools and other buildings built in the 50's and 60's used glue laminate cedar and pine beams. The way these beams were glued up in production factories was to mix carbon black with the glue, apply an electrode at each end of the glue joint and run a current through to heat up and cure the glue...

I'd bet you could mix carbon black with a latex paint and make yourself a little "shielding paint"


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

You can use that electrical liquid tape, thin it out with acetone and add carbon to the mic and make your own. 

http://www.talkbass.com/threads/diy-conductive-paint-for-cavity-shielding.589012/


----------



## mr trick (Sep 21, 2013)

Picked up some from Gervais Electronics in Ottawa


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mr trick said:


> Picked up some from Gervais Electronics in Ottawa


Which one did you get?


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Some shielding paints diminish in effectiveness over time (10 years). This from water based products, rather than solvent based.


----------



## mr trick (Sep 21, 2013)

MG chemicals, haven't tried anything else


----------



## Wileyone (Jul 23, 2011)

Do you really need it? 

I haven't used the Paint but I've tried the Copper Foil method and found it took a little off the top end of the Guitar. Ended up taking it out. If your using good quality Pickups and all your grounds are nicely Soldered you should have a pretty quiet Guitar. Without all that ugly goop inside it.


----------



## Ron Daniels (Apr 30, 2015)

You can get this paint at Exotic Woods in Burlington.


----------

